# why won't pto spin on my 1486



## clubbs (Dec 15, 2011)

Forgive my ignorance but I just bought this tractor 5 days ago and haven't even got it off the trailer yet, but I went out to check a few things last night and I couldn't get the pto to spin. I had it running in "park" at low idle and moved the pto lever forward without touching the clutch, I felt it engage and heard / felt something spinning in the gear case as soon as it engaged, but when I looked over the back neither shaft was spinning. What am I doing wrong, hope I didn't buy a project... Does it being in park lock out the pto??

Thanks for the help and sorry for the dumb question.

here's a pic:









[/IMG]








[/IMG]


Dave


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The PTO is engaged by a hydraulic clutch in the rear housing. That clutch connects the PTO drive shaft to the 1000 RPM PTO output shaft which drives the 540 RPM shaft. Its possible that something is wrong with the clutch or that the shaft is no longer connected. You'll have to drain the rear hydraulic reservoir and remove the PTO assembly as a whole. I have the I&T manual for that tractor (yours is basically just like the 66 series tractors I have) and they show unbolting the bolts around the PTO shaft area and pulling the whole assembly out as one unit. You then disassemble the unit on the bench. I'd pick up the I&T manual for your tractor and follow the steps in there to pull it apart. It didn't look too hard to do, and I have to do it to my 766 because it has a bent 1000 RPM PTO shaft.  Here's the parts breakdown for that tractor.  Just punch in your tractor's model number. The PTO is under drivetrain, and is broken up by serial number.

I'd be a bit worried about that tractor seeing as someone cut the cab off of it already. I was under the impression that it was illegal to sell a tractor without a ROPS installed these days (or will be soon).


----------



## johndear (Feb 15, 2011)

Country Boy said:


> The PTO is engaged by a hydraulic clutch in the rear housing. That clutch connects the PTO drive shaft to the 1000 RPM PTO output shaft which drives the 540 RPM shaft. Its possible that something is wrong with the clutch or that the shaft is no longer connected. You'll have to drain the rear hydraulic reservoir and remove the PTO assembly as a whole. I have the I&T manual for that tractor paint (yours is basically just like the 66 series tractors I have) and they show unbolting the bolts around the PTO shaft area and pulling the whole assembly out as one unit. You then disassemble the unit on the bench. I'd pick up the I&T manual for your tractor and follow the steps in there to pull it apart. It didn't look too hard to do, and I have to do it to my 766 because it has a bent 1000 RPM PTO shaft.  Here's the parts breakdown for that tractor.  Just punch in your tractor's model number. The PTO is under drivetrain, and is broken up by serial number.
> 
> I'd be a bit worried about that tractor seeing as someone cut the cab off of it already. I was under the impression that it was illegal to sell a tractor without a ROPS installed these days (or will be soon).


It's not illegal, common misconception.


----------



## clubbs (Dec 15, 2011)

The cab was cut off by a previous owner not the guy I bought it from. I'm not sure why. I'm looking for a new cab though so we'll see if I can find one local...

So the PTO lever is moving and I adjusted the linkage last night to get more throw out of the rod that goes into the pto unit. That had no effect other than the pto lever in the cab didn't move as far forward which is a pretty good indication that its reached full travel. If the clutches where bad I would think that it would still spin but it would slip when a load was applied. I suspect its probably a broken shaft. Isn't the 540 pto only good for 85 horse or so? At 140 hp I can see how you could break stuff. Thanks for the parts break down, I guess I'll pull the pto unit out and see what I can find...


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The 540 PTO is driven off the 1000 RPM one via an idler gear. If neither are spinning, then something is broken on the 1000 RPM side. You are correct on the 540 PTO being a lower horsepower design. The 1486 came standard with only a 1000 RPM pto, but a lot of dealers would order them PTO delete and then order and install a PTO assembly from a 1086 with the dual PTO's. A older guy around here that used to work at a local IH dealer told me that.


----------



## clubbs (Dec 15, 2011)

interesting...

So before I tear this thing down there's only one lever that controls the PTO right? There no safety dissengage thing-a-ma-bob anywhere or anything else that could shut off the pto that I'm missing right?

Dave


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

There shouldn't be another control at all. Its a simple hydraulic clutch, and there are no shifting levers that I am aware of that could be out of gear. You could try calling a local CaseIH dealer and see if they have any ideas before tearing into it.


----------

